# Which are the best boat ramps to swim?



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Was thinking about taking the porch monkeys out to swim at a great boat launch, any ideas?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Probably not a good day to swim at the ramps. I've NEVER seen Sherman Cove so busy. There were trailers parked on the side of the road 3/10 of a mile from the entrance to the parking lot.

Jim


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Come in Jim, I was trying to get a good thread Going. Be a little more harsh. ::; popcorn


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have to agree with Jim, a boat ramp is no place to swim, just asking for trouble, take them to the beach.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Big, I just told my wife, "What the hell, this is a senior member with over 2,000 posts and he is asking what boat ramp to take his kids to swim".......tried to be nice but was think what a DUMB @ss......... LMAO :thumbup:


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

oh was that your group at the ramp this morning?


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Got me too. A launch is no where for anything but water vessels.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Come in Jim, I was trying to get a good thread Going. Be a little more harsh. ::; popcorn


Sorry man... I screwed the pooch.

I did think "porch monkees" was a hoot!

:whistling::whistling:

Jim


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Lmao!! I always wanted a good thread! I don't pier fish


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

You would think they would post a damn sign or something!! Like no swimming, no dogs, etc oh wait a minute!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

It doesn't help !!!! Navarre boat ramp at Juannas has a sign and the IDIOTS keep on swimming, run over one with your prop and they will want to lawyer up take you to court.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

CCC said:


> It doesn't help !!!! Navarre boat ramp at Juannas has a sign and the IDIOTS keep on swimming, run over one with your prop and they will want to lawyer up take you to court.


You got that right


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Sign?... Sign?... just another example of the MAN keeping us down.






Jim


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

jim t said:


> Sign?... Sign?... just another example of the MAN keeping us down.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D59ZWa8ehgI
> 
> Jim


so I got me a pen and paper and made up my own little sign.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

But if you want the answer...Bayview Park in East Hill or the little ramp by the toll bridge on Pensacola Beach are the top choices.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Marquis Basin is the first one that comes to mind.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

I always take mine to shoreline but the folks in the boats always give us mean looks like we are in the way or something. Great place to swim but a lot of rude people. Make sure to keep your kids shoes on though. There are a lot of sharp debris around that large concrete slide that goes in the water.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Come in Jim, I was trying to get a good thread Going. Be a little more harsh. ::; popcorn


You had me at "porch monkeys"!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

marmidor said:


> You had me at "porch monkeys"!!


Lol


----------



## donjay1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

Make sure you take up at least 2 or 3 parking spaces while there! Have fun!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't like swimming at boat ramps, that's just stupid. However, those little docks next to boat ramps are great places to set some baits out in five directions. You gotta use those awesome rigs with red beads and huge pyramid sinkers tho. It blows my mind how many boats wanna tie up to those little fishing piers! Get out of my way, I'm tryin to friggin fish here...stupid rude boaters! Apparently, the docks by the ramp at Big Lagoon are the best fishing spot ever!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

donjay1996 said:


> Make sure you take up at least 2 or 3 parking spaces while there! Have fun!


Sweet, can I park my car in the truck/trailer spot?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> I don't like swimming at boat ramps, that's just stupid. However, those little docks next to boat ramps are great places to set some baits out in five directions. You gotta use those awesome rigs with red beads and huge pyramid sinkers tho. It blows my mind how many boats wanna tie up to those little fishing piers! Get out of my way, I'm tryin to friggin fish here...stupid rude boaters! Apparently, the docks by the ramp at Big Lagoon are the best fishing spot ever!


The nerves of some folks!!!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Kinda like getting in a boat & going strait to a fishing pier, Anchoring up 150' away & fishing.:1eye::boat::shifty:


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Also be sure while the porch monkeys are swimming you fish off the boat ramp pier and throw a cast net. Have fun!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Chet88 said:


> Also be sure while the porch monkeys are swimming you fish off the boat ramp pier and throw a cast net. Have fun!


I was actually thinking about backing my truck in and letting them dive off the tailgate. While I listen to some David Allan Coe


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

LMAO ,Awesome thread !!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Reminds me of an incident years ago at Live Oak landing on Ten saw.....
Somebody let their kids swim to the left of the ramp. The gas pump hose had fell into the water and some how was pumping gas. Kids being kids I guess didn't know any better swam there for AWHILE. Finally one kid starts whining about eyes burning and so on. He comes out of the water with skin draping off his right arm and side. It was nasty. All from swimming at the ramp in everyone's way and at a gas pump area.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



Clam said:


> I always take mine to shoreline but the folks in the boats always give us mean looks like we are in the way or something. Great place to swim but a lot of rude people. Make sure to keep your kids shoes on though. There are a lot of sharp debris around that large concrete slide that goes in the water.


^^^^^^
Not quite getting it......


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> Reminds me of an incident years ago at Live Oak landing on Ten saw.....
> Somebody let their kids swim to the left of the ramp. The gas pump hose had fell into the water and some how was pumping gas. Kids being kids I guess didn't know any better swam there for AWHILE. Finally one kid starts whining about eyes burning and so on. He comes out of the water with skin draping off his right arm and side. It was nasty. All from swimming at the ramp in everyone's way and at a gas pump area.


That is terrible, kids will be kids. Sometimes the folks know sometimes they don't. There are worse things they could be doing, I guess


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

60hertz said:


> Marquis Basin is the first one that comes to mind.


I say we sign a petition for Bob Cole to put in a big slide on the south side by the picnic table. We could rename it Comissioner Cole's water park and boat launch.


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> ^^^^^^
> Not quite getting it......


I'm not good at sarcasm, I guess.


----------



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

How much does it cost to go down the big concrete slide. LMFAO&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Clam said:


> I'm not good at sarcasm, I guess.


I thought you did a pretty good job lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

which David Allen Coe Song?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

gameaholic said:


> which David Allen Coe Song?


You don't have to call me darlin


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Clam said:


> I'm not good at sarcasm, I guess.


We got it LOL!!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)



Clam said:


> Collard said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> ...


Maybe I missed it.......apologies


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

this weekend twice somebody parked right infront of the west ramp at galvez.......one guy without a trailer and a jonboat sticking out the back, 2nd. with a trailer(saw a ticket of his window :thumbup


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The wife and I went to try out our new kayaks on a river trip down Blackwater Sunday evening. We dropped one vehicle at Deaton Bridge in Blackwater State Park and arrived at the put-in, the Bryant Bridge boat ramp only to find it blocked with PARKED vehicles with doors open and *horrible* music blaring at 130 dB (no kidding) while the owners lounged in the river drinking and yelling to each other so they could be heard over their own music. 
We barely had enough room to slide our kayaks down past them! And the lyrics to the music were beyond disgusting. I think their intent was to drive people away so they could have the place all to themselves.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

bayougrande said:


> this weekend twice somebody parked right infront of the west ramp at galvez.......one guy without a trailer and a jonboat sticking out the back, 2nd. with a trailer(saw a ticket of his window :thumbup



I remember one time I guy fishing on the Galvez ramp got pissed that people were launching* interfering with his fishing* so he pulled his car down on the ramp to block it. A boater pulled up to launch and was ready to get out and beat his a$$, but, someone intervened and and told him just wait a minute and watch. About two minutes later two Sheriff's deputies pulled in and began ticketing the man for multiple offenses, he then became belligerent and wound up getting hauled off to jail. It was fun to watch it all go down! :yes:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

BentStraight said:


> The wife and I went to try out our new kayaks on a river trip down Blackwater Sunday evening. We dropped one vehicle at Deaton Bridge in Blackwater State Park and arrived at the put-in, the Bryant Bridge boat ramp only to find it blocked with PARKED vehicles with doors open and horrible music blaring at 130 dB (no kidding) while the owners lounged in the river drinking and yelling to each other so they could be heard over their own music.
> We barely had enough room to slide our kayaks down past them! And the lyrics to the music were beyond disgusting. I think their intent was to drive people away so they could have the place all to themselves.


Sorry you didn't like my choice of music,


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Bigdaddy's said:


> Sorry you didn't like my choice of music,


Man, I wouldn't even joke about that, it was so bad! :thumbdown:


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

BentStraight said:


> Man, I wouldn't even joke about that, it was so bad! :thumbdown:


 Lol, you were in Holt!! Comes with the territory.


----------



## jhamilton226 (Oct 1, 2010)

BentStraight said:


> I remember one time I guy fishing on the Galvez ramp got pissed that people were launching* interfering with his fishing* so he pulled his car down on the ramp to block it. A boater pulled up to launch and was ready to get out and beat his a$$, but, someone intervened and and told him just wait a minute and watch. About two minutes later two Sheriff's deputies pulled in and began ticketing the man for multiple offenses, he then became belligerent and wound up getting hauled off to jail. It was fun to watch it all go down! :yes:


I swear the FWC of ECSO could hang out from probably 10am - 4pm Saturday and Sunday and make a couple grand in tickets and fines, and they wouldn't have to do a dang think but sit back and wait for the fireworks! Seriously, someone should put a camera down there on the July 4th weekend and run it the entire weekend...get the footage and time-lapse it, bet that would be one funny fricken video! Probably get 100,000+ views on Youtube in a couple of days!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe the nerve of people who want to launch boats at my exercise club. I mean, really, those roads that lead into the water tempt people to back their boats in and really get in the way of jogging track at Shoreline. The nerve.


----------



## Mobdawg (Dec 11, 2011)

CCC said:


> It doesn't help !!!! Navarre boat ramp at Juannas has a sign and the IDIOTS keep on swimming, run over one with your prop and they will want to lawyer up take you to court.


If you get your speed and angle just right you can get impact with only the hull and save your prop...:thumbsup:


----------



## DragonSlayer (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots at boat ramps....fastest way to ruin a day on the water.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

The best swim is at Shoreline at 6:15 a.m. on Saturday morning. the boaters trying to launch will be very accommodating. The secretly like when swimmers are there!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Getsome said:


> The best swim is at Shoreline at 6:15 a.m. on Saturday morning. the boaters trying to launch will be very accommodating. The secretly like when swimmers are there!


Cool, they like country music ?


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

My vote is for Galvez on a sunny summer weekend. Preferably Saturday during snapper season. LOL... We had a run in with some dufuses who walked up in their bathing suits and cut-offs that pranced down the pier and used it for a diving platform. Video would have been great.... b/c there WERE P/Ms////


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

jspooney said:


> I can't believe the nerve of people who want to launch boats at my exercise club. I mean, really, those roads that lead into the water tempt people to back their boats in and really get in the way of jogging track at Shoreline. The nerve.


Sorry jspooney, 
I almost took out few of you joggers one morning whipping in your exercise club before daylight. 
Since, I take it very slow and try not to interfere getting in the way making joggers adjust their run pattern while setting up to back down. Sometimes tho, I get in the way and they will run in place til I get the h*!! out of the way.


Jimmy


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Jimmy, I thought I was the only one who think it is better used as a boat ramp than an exercise club!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I was thinking this Saturday I'd go to ________ Boat ramp and have a cannon ball contest!!! Who would like to judge? I would like to go at the busiest time so I get in a lot of people's way!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> I was thinking this Saturday I'd go to ________ Boat ramp and have a cannon ball contest!!! Who would like to judge? I would like to go at the busiest time so I get in a lot of people's way!


Are you going to have those porch monkeys with you ??? If so I'm in lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> Are you going to have those porch monkeys with you ??? If so I'm in lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Forum Runner


What kinda dad would I be if I didn't teach my kids the correct way to interfere with a relaxing day of fishing.


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bigdaddy's said:


> I was thinking this Saturday I'd go to ________ Boat ramp and have a cannon ball contest!!! Who would like to judge? I would like to go at the busiest time so I get in a lot of people's way!


I am in. I'll bring the water ballon launcher to help keep those boats from trying to launch and ruin our swim.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll bring the watermelon and purple drink!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Funny stuff here. I was swimming around sunset launch about 10 years ago with a mask. it was busy to say the least summer day around 5-6 many boats came up on me and told me it was not the safest spot to be swimming, I said why all the gassy water, boats and spinning props...they reply well yes. Well if I hadnt had spun my prop off and stainless at that I sure would not be here it was an adventure to say the least...Damn big sheeps everywhere from the water being stirred up all I could think was my little toe looks just like a sand flea.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

fsu alex said:


> I'll bring the watermelon and purple drink!


 
Damn you know you can loose endorsements for saying such. That craks me up though... Why is this apple juice yellow my apple drink is green, wtf is this juice crap I want Drink.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

flukedaddy said:


> Funny stuff here. I was swimming around sunset launch about 10 years ago with a mask. it was busy to say the least summer day around 5-6 many boats came up on me and told me it was not the safest spot to be swimming, I said why all the gassy water, boats and spinning props...they reply well yes. Well if I hadnt had spun my prop off and stainless at that I sure would not be here it was an adventure to say the least...Damn big sheeps everywhere from the water being stirred up all I could think was my little toe looks just like a sand flea.


Were you looking for your prop?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes sir I was.


----------



## takeitez (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Collard said:


> Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! Hilarious!!!:lol::lol::clapping::clapping:


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Bigdaddy's said:


> You would think they would post a damn sign or something!! Like no swimming, no dogs, etc oh wait a minute!


There is a sign at navy point but that doesn't stop meat heads


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

35000 gallons of sewage just spilled in there too. Jumping your bike off the dock is sooooo worth it though. 2 FWC truck parked there too, just can't figure folks out.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

takeitez said:


> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0R3OjMcOqg


This video makes me wonder if my grandma hated me and my sisters  thanks a lot, she told us we were acting like a bunch of porch monkeys. I better quit calling my three that. nah nevermind they put as much value on it as I do none, I wasn't using that as a slur. Back to pier jumping


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

BTT for the entertainment. YRM


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

i like either carpenter park, or the shell landing. nice clear cool water, plenty of eyeball candy coming and going in all the boats !


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

basnbud said:


> i like either carpenter park, or the shell landing. nice clear cool water, plenty of eyeball candy coming and going in all the boats !


She'll pile is good, nice and deep. I think me and the monkeys will have our diving competition there. And the bonus,there is a place where people mullet fish from the bank there, we could do some cannonballs for them win win!!


----------

